# BIG difference Between Obama VS Bush "vacations"..Taxpayers paid for Obama!!



## healthmyths

Everyone seems to think all "presidential vacations" are equal and how often have we heard "yea but Bush has taken a lot more vacations then Obama"!!!

But the following FACTS show that Bush spent MORE of his "vacation" days at his HOME or parents home... NOT some expensive hotel etc.
spending millions of tax payers dollars!

"It should be noted that no sitting modern president, including President Roosevelt, can ever take &#8220;a vacation.&#8221; Simply being away from the White House does not constitute a vacation. " 
Obama's Vacations? Of Any President, Bush Racked Up the Most | Politic365

What is the MAJOR,MAJOR difference though between Bush's vacations and Obama?
Taxpayers pay for MOST of Obama's vacation visits to Ca.,FL. Ireland, Africa, Hawaii,Martha's vineyard,Aspen,et.al. and how many times has Obama been to his home in Chicago? 

He will likely miss the place: According to CBS News White House Correspondent Mark Knoller, today's trip marks Mr. Bush's 149th visit to the presidential retreat. 
The planned three-day stay, during which the president is being joined by family and former and current aides, will bring his total time spent at Camp David to all or part of 487 days.

Yes, that's 487 days. And Camp David is not even where the president has spent the most time when not at the White House: Knoller reports that Mr. Bush has made 77 visits to his ranch in Crawford during his presidency, and spent all or part of 490 days there. 26 at Kennebunkport, Maine.

Obama  has made 33 visits to the official Camp David presidential retreat in Maryland, totaling all or part of 84 days. 
(Knoller does not count Camp David trips as &#8220;vacation.&#8221
487 Days At Camp David For Bush - CBS News

So between the Crawford,Texas HOME that GWB owns and Kennebunkport HOME that his Father owns, Bush spent 516 days of the "vacation" days
ON he and his family's OWNED property... NONE of which required hotel deposits, hotel payments for the Bush Family!
Remember these VACATION DAYS were to their homes!  

OBAMA??? 
 Obama begins a nine-day vacation on Martha&#8217;s Vineyard, Mass., where he spent summer vacation in each of the  first three years of his presidency. 
He skipped his annual Vineyard vacation during last year&#8217;s re-election campaign. (Remember.. getting re-elected more important then being President!!!)
Washington - By The Numbers: Obama's and Bush's Presidential Vacations

Remember THESE ARE ALL to VACATION SPOTS... All on the tax payer tab for hotels, entertainment, security, food,etc...

NONE of which would apply to the times GWB spent at Crawford or Kennebunkport... and remember  Bush was working just as Obama said HE WAS working!
It's just Obama goes to places that COST TAXPAYERS... Bush went to his home or his Dad's home  at NO hotel/lodging,food,entertainment cost to the tax payers!

Africa vacation..2013
Judicial Watch Obtains Documents: Secret Service Tab for Obama Family 2013 Africa Trip Cost Taxpayers $2,189,727.60 for Lodging, Entertainment, and Security
2014 Palm Springs Key Largo
Judicial Watch Obtains Records Revealing Obama&#8217;s 2014 Palm Springs and Key Largo Golf Outings Cost Taxpayers $2,952,278 for Flight Expenses Alone
Records Reveal Obamas&#8217; Ireland Trip Cost Taxpayers $7,921,638.66

President Obama&#8217;s June 2013 trip to Belfast, Ireland, including a Dublin sightseeing side trip by Michelle Obama, her daughters, and her entourage, cost the taxpayers $7,921,638.66.

JW Obtains Docs from Secret Service Regarding Security Costs for Obamas&#8217; &#8220;Date Night&#8221; in New York City

$11,648.17 in security costs related to President Obama&#8217;s &#8220;date night&#8221; with First Lady Michelle Obama on May 30, 2009 in New York City.

Judicial Watch Obtains Documents Revealing Cost of Barack and Michelle Obama&#8217;s Failed Bid to Bring 2016 Olympics to Chicago

 Expenses for the two-week trip appear to have far exceeded $467,175, in light of the fact that costs associated with the aircrafts &#8210; two Boeing 747s and several Air Force cargo planes &#8211; have not been made available.

Judicial Watch Obtains Documents Revealing Obama 2013 Africa Trip and Honolulu Vacation Cost Taxpayers $15,885,585.30 for Flight Expenses Alone

The Obama family 2013-2014 vacation to Honolulu cost $210,877 per hour for travel alone; at 36.9 total hours, the cost to taxpayers for the vacation&#8217;s flight expense was $7,781,361.30

 Obama, Biden Presidents&#8217; Day Weekend Vacations Cost Taxpayers $295,437 According to Records Obtained by Judicial Watch

President Obama spent the Presidents&#8217; Day Weekend (February 15-18) on a golf trip in West Palm Beach, Florida. First Lady Michelle Obama and her daughters spent the same holiday weekend on a ski trip in Aspen, Colorado. Vice President Biden and his family spent that weekend skiing in Aspen&#8230;

JW Reveals Obama&#8217;s 2013 Vacations Cost Taxpayers $7,396,531 

Judicial Watch announced today that it has obtained flight expense records from the U.S. Department of the Air Force revealing that President Obama incurred $7,396,531.20 in flight expenses alone for his 2013 vacations to Hawaii and Martha&#8217;s Vineyard and his trip to California to appear on the Jay Leno Show.

Judicial Watch Obtains Documents Detailing the Cost to Taxpayers for Michelle Obama&#8217;s Family Trip to Africa

On June 28, 2011, Judicial Watch filed a FOIA request seeking the mission taskings, transportation records, and passenger manifests for Michelle Obama&#8217;s Africa trip. Documents were only provided after Judicial Watch filed suit&#8230;

Malia Obama Vacations In Mexico With 25 Secret Service Agents
Keeping with the Obama family&#8217;s penchant for costly vacations, the president&#8217;s 13-year-old daughter enjoyed spring break in a country plagued by so much violence that the State Department has issued travel warnings to discourage Americans from going there.

Michelle Obama&#8217;s August 2010 Vacation in Spain Cost American Taxpayers $467,585 According to Records Obtained by Judicial Watch
Judicial Watch obtained documents from the United States Air Force and the United States Secret Service detailing costs associated with Michelle Obama&#8217;s controversial August 2010 vacation to Spain.  According to a Judicial Watch analysis, the records indicate a total combined cost of at least $467,585.

Michelle Obama&#8217;s Family Ski Trip to Aspen, Colorado Cost Taxpayers at Least $83 Thousand Say Records Obtained by Judicial Watch

As U.S. taxpayers dish out millions for President Obama&#8217;s lavish Hawaiian vacation crushing year-end statistics reveal unprecedented government debt and a myriad of waste that should outrage all Americans.
First Family Vacations | Judicial Watch

Our president vacations a lot &#8212; we&#8217;re talking $44,351,777.12 worth of &#8220;a lot,&#8221; with most expenses charged to the American taxpayer.

As of March 2014, Obama has spent more time traveling internationally than any other president, taking 31 trips since assuming office in 2009. 
The 119 days spent overseas have cost taxpayers millions of dollars.
How Many Taxpayer Dollars Obama's Have Spent On Vacations | The Federalist Papers


----------



## soonerthunder22

Thanks, HM.  I  (We conservatives,) appreciate the effort required to compile all this information.  I can only hope this will put to rest any more posts about poor ol' Obama's lack of "vacation" time.

Even when Obama is in D.C., he is having huge soirees, complete with actors and other dignitaries or BBQs on the east lawn or beer busts in the White House. etc.  There should be no more crying and moaning about the Obama's down time.  There needs to lots more scrutiny about their UP time.


----------



## healthmyths

There are so many more differences between Bush and Obama with this one being such a glaring example:
Which President would say our military is "air raiding villages, killing civilians"???
Since Obama never served ONE day in the military and has a very low esteem it is no surprise that as a US Senator Obama said this!

Bush on the other In December 1969, Bush began 21 weeks of fighter interceptor training on the F-102 in Houston at the 147th's Combat Crew Training School, soloing in March 1970 and graduating in June 1970. When he graduated, he had fulfilled his two-year active-duty commitment.
So there is NO question that Bush holds the military and the military's traditions in such high regard (his Dad was a WWII fighter pilot!) that he would NEVER consider saying those vile, dangerous words.
Dangerous because the terrorists used Obama and the other traitors who hated the US and the US military to call our troops "terrorists",
cold blooded killers, Nazis!
And Obama was agreeing with them and NOW he is the CIC!
Sad and totally disgusting!


----------



## healthmyths

I can't believe you Obamatrons!  
Where is your defense of Obama's spending $44 million TAX payer money for his vacations?
NOT one of you can defend Obama's trips around the world and extravagant hotels,etc. whereas Bush took his vacations at his HOME or his family's home!
NO cost to the government for hotels,entertainment, food etc.
Bush spent almost all of his "vacation" at his home!  Obama? Spent less then 10 days in his Chicago home even though he promised:

As president-elect, Barack Obama proclaimed his Kennebunkport was Chicago's South Side and said he'd try to get back every six to eight weeks.

Instead he's unwound on ocean-splashed Oahu or Martha's Vineyard and has made it back to Chicago seven times, about half as often as he anticipated.
http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...a-s-kenwood-barack-obama-hyde-park-hair-salon


----------



## Moonglow

Maybe you micro managers could learn to leave someone alone and let them live, but you guys are trying to split the split hairs...get another hobby, it will be healthier for you...


----------



## Lakhota

*George W. Bush's vacation time (grand total)*

487 days at Camp David
490 days at Crawford Ranch
43 days at Kennebunkport Compound

*Total: 1020 days*, more than 1/3rd of his presidency.  Bush set the record for most vacation time taken by president.

Carter took 79 days in 4 years.
Clinton took 152 days in 8 years.

Reagan took 335 days in 8 years.
Bush Sr. took 543 days in 4 years!

So much for the mythological Republican hard worth ethic. 

George W. Bush's vacation time (grand total)

The Out-of-Towner: While Bush vacationed, 9/11 warnings went unheard

George W. Bush is the vacation king of all presidents.  He spent 2.8 years on vacation.


----------



## Synthaholic

healthmyths said:


> Everyone seems to think all "presidential vacations" are equal and how often have we heard "yea but Bush has taken a lot more vacations then Obama"!!!
> 
> *But the following FACTS show that Bush spent MORE of his "vacation" days at his HOME or parents home...* NOT some expensive hotel etc.
> spending millions of tax payers dollars!



How did he get there, dope?  Did he drive and pay for his own gas?  Did he buy a ticket and fly commercial?  Did the Secret Service stay back in Washington?

And please show us which hotels cost millions of dollars.

You're one of the biggest idiots on this site.  If not for Stephanie, you could be #1!


----------



## francoHFW

OP- Petty BS, while Pubs wreck the country, the nonrich, and the world...stealing us all blind...see sig.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Moonglow said:


> Maybe you micro managers could learn to leave someone alone and let them live, but you guys are trying to split the split hairs...get another hobby, it will be healthier for you...



That's right, he's never heard  of Liberal Commandment #1- Never embarrass a liberal. He's also never heard Liberal Commandment #2 - Facts to liberals are like Holy Water is to Vampires.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

francoHFW said:


> OP- Petty BS, while Pubs wreck the country, the nonrich, and the world...stealing us all blind...see sig.



You point to your sig often but it's still as retarded as it was the first time you wanted us to read it.

Asking people to read your sig should mean it actually has something to say.

Work on that.


----------



## Lakhota

Those Obama ******* don't deserve vacations.  They should all be cleaning the White House and grooming the lawn during their "free" time.  And those kids should be helping, too.


----------



## Moonglow

Rikurzhen said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you micro managers could learn to leave someone alone and let them live, but you guys are trying to split the split hairs...get another hobby, it will be healthier for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, he's never heard  of Liberal Commandment #1- Never embarrass a liberal. He's also never heard Liberal Commandment #2 - Facts to liberals are like Holy Water is to Vampires.
Click to expand...


Cute bowler...


----------



## francoHFW

I guess we should ALWAYS have mega rich, totally out of touch, plutocrat Pubs as our presidents- what a bunch of ignorant hater dupes...perfect chumps. see sig


----------



## francoHFW

Sig is all fact, dumbass. lol


----------



## Missouri_Mike

francoHFW said:


> I guess we should ALWAYS have mega rich, totally out of touch, plutocrat Pubs as our presidents- what a bunch of ignorant hater dupes...perfect chumps. see sig



Again with your stupid sig. Whatever drug induced stupor that you were in when you came up with that sig it still isn't worth reading. It's like watching a retard slobber to read your sig every time you think we should.

Stop with asking people to see your sig. It's not like you had a special moment writing it. You simply wen full retard and now count on that as some kind of actual argument when you have nothing to add to the current thread.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

francoHFW said:


> Sig is all fact, dumbass. lol



What is LOL about your sig is you writing and believing it. There's no fact in that diatribe of  bullshit. But it sure is full of what a 12 year old would think was relevant and note worthy to other...12 year olds.

Unless you are trying to impress pre-teens with your sig you may want to update it before referring to it so often. The adult's aren't impressed.


----------



## rdean

This is why these Right Wingers suck.  

The Obama trip estimate to Africa was originally pegged at between 60 and 100 million dollars because that was what it cost each and every time Bush or his family went there.  Only Obama never went on any "safari's".  And Obama cancelled major parts because of the high cost of security.  This has all been hashed and rehashed, but right wingers can't learn.  They have to be slapped really hard to learn and even then, it doesn't always "take".

Even Fox took a swing at Bush:

Why Werent Conservatives Upset About The Cost Of Bushs Two Africa Trips? : FOX

But they refused to put a cost to those visits and didn't even mention the times the rest of his family went.


----------



## Wildman

Lakhota said:


> Those Obama ******* don't deserve vacations.  They should all be cleaning the White House and grooming the lawn during their "free" time.  And those kids should be helping, too.



^ ^ now there is something i can agree with. ^^


----------



## rdean

Wildman said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Obama ******* don't deserve vacations.  They should all be cleaning the White House and grooming the lawn during their "free" time.  And those kids should be helping, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ ^ now there is something i can agree with. ^^
Click to expand...


We know.


----------



## Wildman

francoHFW said:


> I guess we should ALWAYS have mega rich, totally out of touch, plutocrat Pubs as our presidents- what a bunch of ignorant hater dupes...perfect chumps. see sig



Mr.Hater Dupe, you are a good example of the,  "perfect chump", liberliar, liberfool, ,liberidiot,etc., etc. 

and

your sig line  just like yourself


----------



## Wildman

rdean said:


> Wildman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Obama ******* don't deserve vacations.  They should all be cleaning the White House and grooming the lawn during their "free" time.  And those kids should be helping, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ ^ now there is something i can agree with. ^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know.
Click to expand...


sooooo, you also agree ? GOOD !!


----------



## francoHFW

So what part of the sig is wrong, moron hater dupes? LOL....not covered by your stupid, hate filled bs propaganda..


----------



## BarrySoetoro

francoHFW said:


> OP- Petty BS, while Pubs wreck the country, the nonrich, and the world...stealing us all blind...see sig.



Obama gave us more debt and deficits than all presidents combined.


----------



## bripat9643

Synthaholic said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone seems to think all "presidential vacations" are equal and how often have we heard "yea but Bush has taken a lot more vacations then Obama"!!!
> 
> *But the following FACTS show that Bush spent MORE of his "vacation" days at his HOME or parents home...* NOT some expensive hotel etc.
> spending millions of tax payers dollars!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did he get there, dope?  Did he drive and pay for his own gas?  Did he buy a ticket and fly commercial?  Did the Secret Service stay back in Washington?
> 
> And please show us which hotels cost millions of dollars.
> 
> You're one of the biggest idiots on this site.  If not for Stephanie, you could be #1!
Click to expand...


Bush housed the secret service in a building on his property.  The cost to the taxpayers was zero.  They didn't rack up multi-million dollar hotel bills as the do when Obama goes on vacation.


----------



## francoHFW

Could hater dupes be any more cheap and stupid? So you get the spoiled , out of touch rich brat who wrecks the economy and th world, AND the stupidest wars ever. Great job.


----------



## francoHFW

BarrySoetoro said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP- Petty BS, while Pubs wreck the country, the nonrich, and the world...stealing us all blind...see sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama gave us more debt and deficits than all presidents combined.
Click to expand...

Wrong anyway... Did you hear about the corrupt Booosh world DEPRESSION> Only cost 5-7 trillion...


----------



## konradv

No wonder the Republican clown car can't get any traction when they spend time worrying about vacations and writing letters that throw a monkey wrench into sensitive negotiations.  The Republican Convention might as well not waste time voting on a nominee, just send someone out to wave the white flag.


----------



## ninja007

90% of that was white taxpayer money. Barry's gotta stick it to the white man!


----------



## zeke

konradv said:


> No wonder the Republican clown car can't get any traction when they spend time worrying about vacations and writing letters that throw a monkey wrench into sensitive negotiations. The Republican Convention might as well not waste time voting on a nominee, just send someone out to wave the white flag.





I would understand their (Republicans) insanity a little bit better IF they had the numbers to win a national election. But they don't. And really they don't want to. With the Congressional districts gerrymandered in their favor, they know they can maintain a strong position in both chambers.And fuck with whatever Dem is in the WH, all without showing any leadership for the country.

But if all they've got to offer is this crazy indignation about Obama's going on a vacation, well no one but a fucking crazy ass right winger is getting all wound up about that. And there aren't enough of the crazies to get a Repub elected Pres. Thank god.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Well, the 2 trillion Bush spent trying to turn Iraq into a vacation destination needs to be added into the equation.


----------



## Jackson

If Clinton gets in as the next president, look out for the vacations with the entire family to all exotic places! Maybe she'll leave Bill to Pedophile Island, but she'll take Chelsea and family with her.


----------



## Moonglow

Jackson said:


> If Clinton gets in as the next president, look out for the vacations with the entire family to all exotic places! Maybe she'll leave Bill to Pedophile Island, but she'll take Chelsea and family with her.


What's wrong??

Can't you be anymore hateful today???/Don't tear up.....


----------



## FJO

Ever hear stories about hillbillies winning the Powerball Lottery and being broke in a year?

The Obama's are the typical "nouve riche" who happened into unearned riches and the only thing they could do with it is WASTE it.


----------



## francoHFW

Missouri_Mike said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> OP- Petty BS, while Pubs wreck the country, the nonrich, and the world...stealing us all blind...see sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You point to your sig often but it's still as retarded as it was the first time you wanted us to read it.
> 
> Asking people to read your sig should mean it actually has something to say.
> 
> Work on that.
Click to expand...

 You are an ignorant, brainwashed functional moron. lol ALL FACT.


----------



## francoHFW

FJO said:


> Ever hear stories about hillbillies winning the Powerball Lottery and being broke in a year?
> 
> The Obama's are the typical "nouve riche" who happened into unearned riches and the only thing they could do with it is WASTE it.


 Your love for the greedy a-hole megarich who are screwing you is touching, (70% chance racist) hater dupe.


----------



## Lakhota

Obama is an amateur.  Dubya was the vacation king.

*George W. Bush's vacation time (grand total)*

487 days at Camp David
490 days at Crawford Ranch
43 days at Kennebunkport Compound

*Total: 1020 days*, more than 1/3rd of his presidency.  Bush set the record for most vacation time taken by president.

Carter took 79 days in 4 years.
Clinton took 152 days in 8 years.

Reagan took 335 days in 8 years.
Bush Sr. took 543 days in 4 years!

So much for the mythological Republican hard worth ethic.

George W. Bush's vacation time (grand total)

The Out-of-Towner: While Bush vacationed, 9/11 warnings went unheard

Bush's vacations costly - Most expensive vacation president in U.S. history


----------



## francoHFW

Too bad about facts...Bush s vacations costly


----------



## SuperDemocrat

healthmyths said:


> Everyone seems to think all "presidential vacations" are equal and how often have we heard "yea but Bush has taken a lot more vacations then Obama"!!!
> 
> But the following FACTS show that Bush spent MORE of his "vacation" days at his HOME or parents home... NOT some expensive hotel etc.
> spending millions of tax payers dollars!
> 
> "It should be noted that no sitting modern president, including President Roosevelt, can ever take &#8220;a vacation.&#8221; Simply being away from the White House does not constitute a vacation. "
> Obama's Vacations? Of Any President, Bush Racked Up the Most | Politic365
> 
> What is the MAJOR,MAJOR difference though between Bush's vacations and Obama?
> Taxpayers pay for MOST of Obama's vacation visits to Ca.,FL. Ireland, Africa, Hawaii,Martha's vineyard,Aspen,et.al. and how many times has Obama been to his home in Chicago?
> 
> He will likely miss the place: According to CBS News White House Correspondent Mark Knoller, today's trip marks Mr. Bush's 149th visit to the presidential retreat.
> The planned three-day stay, during which the president is being joined by family and former and current aides, will bring his total time spent at Camp David to all or part of 487 days.
> 
> Yes, that's 487 days. And Camp David is not even where the president has spent the most time when not at the White House: Knoller reports that Mr. Bush has made 77 visits to his ranch in Crawford during his presidency, and spent all or part of 490 days there. 26 at Kennebunkport, Maine.
> 
> Obama  has made 33 visits to the official Camp David presidential retreat in Maryland, totaling all or part of 84 days.
> (Knoller does not count Camp David trips as &#8220;vacation.&#8221
> 487 Days At Camp David For Bush - CBS News
> 
> So between the Crawford,Texas HOME that GWB owns and Kennebunkport HOME that his Father owns, Bush spent 516 days of the "vacation" days
> ON he and his family's OWNED property... NONE of which required hotel deposits, hotel payments for the Bush Family!
> Remember these VACATION DAYS were to their homes!
> 
> OBAMA???
> Obama begins a nine-day vacation on Martha&#8217;s Vineyard, Mass., where he spent summer vacation in each of the  first three years of his presidency.
> He skipped his annual Vineyard vacation during last year&#8217;s re-election campaign. (Remember.. getting re-elected more important then being President!!!)
> Washington - By The Numbers: Obama's and Bush's Presidential Vacations
> 
> Remember THESE ARE ALL to VACATION SPOTS... All on the tax payer tab for hotels, entertainment, security, food,etc...
> 
> NONE of which would apply to the times GWB spent at Crawford or Kennebunkport... and remember  Bush was working just as Obama said HE WAS working!
> It's just Obama goes to places that COST TAXPAYERS... Bush went to his home or his Dad's home  at NO hotel/lodging,food,entertainment cost to the tax payers!
> 
> Africa vacation..2013
> Judicial Watch Obtains Documents: Secret Service Tab for Obama Family 2013 Africa Trip Cost Taxpayers $2,189,727.60 for Lodging, Entertainment, and Security
> 2014 Palm Springs Key Largo
> Judicial Watch Obtains Records Revealing Obama&#8217;s 2014 Palm Springs and Key Largo Golf Outings Cost Taxpayers $2,952,278 for Flight Expenses Alone
> Records Reveal Obamas&#8217; Ireland Trip Cost Taxpayers $7,921,638.66
> 
> President Obama&#8217;s June 2013 trip to Belfast, Ireland, including a Dublin sightseeing side trip by Michelle Obama, her daughters, and her entourage, cost the taxpayers $7,921,638.66.
> 
> JW Obtains Docs from Secret Service Regarding Security Costs for Obamas&#8217; &#8220;Date Night&#8221; in New York City
> 
> $11,648.17 in security costs related to President Obama&#8217;s &#8220;date night&#8221; with First Lady Michelle Obama on May 30, 2009 in New York City.
> 
> Judicial Watch Obtains Documents Revealing Cost of Barack and Michelle Obama&#8217;s Failed Bid to Bring 2016 Olympics to Chicago
> 
> Expenses for the two-week trip appear to have far exceeded $467,175, in light of the fact that costs associated with the aircrafts &#8210; two Boeing 747s and several Air Force cargo planes &#8211; have not been made available.
> 
> Judicial Watch Obtains Documents Revealing Obama 2013 Africa Trip and Honolulu Vacation Cost Taxpayers $15,885,585.30 for Flight Expenses Alone
> 
> The Obama family 2013-2014 vacation to Honolulu cost $210,877 per hour for travel alone; at 36.9 total hours, the cost to taxpayers for the vacation&#8217;s flight expense was $7,781,361.30
> 
> Obama, Biden Presidents&#8217; Day Weekend Vacations Cost Taxpayers $295,437 According to Records Obtained by Judicial Watch
> 
> President Obama spent the Presidents&#8217; Day Weekend (February 15-18) on a golf trip in West Palm Beach, Florida. First Lady Michelle Obama and her daughters spent the same holiday weekend on a ski trip in Aspen, Colorado. Vice President Biden and his family spent that weekend skiing in Aspen&#8230;
> 
> JW Reveals Obama&#8217;s 2013 Vacations Cost Taxpayers $7,396,531
> 
> Judicial Watch announced today that it has obtained flight expense records from the U.S. Department of the Air Force revealing that President Obama incurred $7,396,531.20 in flight expenses alone for his 2013 vacations to Hawaii and Martha&#8217;s Vineyard and his trip to California to appear on the Jay Leno Show.
> 
> Judicial Watch Obtains Documents Detailing the Cost to Taxpayers for Michelle Obama&#8217;s Family Trip to Africa
> 
> On June 28, 2011, Judicial Watch filed a FOIA request seeking the mission taskings, transportation records, and passenger manifests for Michelle Obama&#8217;s Africa trip. Documents were only provided after Judicial Watch filed suit&#8230;
> 
> Malia Obama Vacations In Mexico With 25 Secret Service Agents
> Keeping with the Obama family&#8217;s penchant for costly vacations, the president&#8217;s 13-year-old daughter enjoyed spring break in a country plagued by so much violence that the State Department has issued travel warnings to discourage Americans from going there.
> 
> Michelle Obama&#8217;s August 2010 Vacation in Spain Cost American Taxpayers $467,585 According to Records Obtained by Judicial Watch
> Judicial Watch obtained documents from the United States Air Force and the United States Secret Service detailing costs associated with Michelle Obama&#8217;s controversial August 2010 vacation to Spain.  According to a Judicial Watch analysis, the records indicate a total combined cost of at least $467,585.
> 
> Michelle Obama&#8217;s Family Ski Trip to Aspen, Colorado Cost Taxpayers at Least $83 Thousand Say Records Obtained by Judicial Watch
> 
> As U.S. taxpayers dish out millions for President Obama&#8217;s lavish Hawaiian vacation crushing year-end statistics reveal unprecedented government debt and a myriad of waste that should outrage all Americans.
> First Family Vacations | Judicial Watch
> 
> Our president vacations a lot &#8212; we&#8217;re talking $44,351,777.12 worth of &#8220;a lot,&#8221; with most expenses charged to the American taxpayer.
> 
> As of March 2014, Obama has spent more time traveling internationally than any other president, taking 31 trips since assuming office in 2009.
> The 119 days spent overseas have cost taxpayers millions of dollars.
> How Many Taxpayer Dollars Obama's Have Spent On Vacations | The Federalist Papers



Can you name me another monarch who doesn't do the same thing?   The British royals do the same thing so what are you complaining about.


----------



## jasonnfree

I see right wingers will complain about Obama no matter what .  Since most believe he's a marxist etc. intent on destroying  the country, you think they'd be happy when he takes a vacation from his mission of destroying America and the American way of life.


----------



## kgs100

healthmyths said:


> Everyone seems to think all "presidential vacations" are equal and how often have we heard "yea but Bush has taken a lot more vacations then Obama"!!!
> 
> But the following FACTS show that Bush spent MORE of his "vacation" days at his HOME or parents home... NOT some expensive hotel etc.
> spending millions of tax payers dollars!
> 
> "It should be noted that no sitting modern president, including President Roosevelt, can ever take &#8220;a vacation.&#8221; Simply being away from the White House does not constitute a vacation. "
> Obama's Vacations? Of Any President, Bush Racked Up the Most | Politic365
> 
> What is the MAJOR,MAJOR difference though between Bush's vacations and Obama?
> Taxpayers pay for MOST of Obama's vacation visits to Ca.,FL. Ireland, Africa, Hawaii,Martha's vineyard,Aspen,et.al. and how many times has Obama been to his home in Chicago?
> 
> He will likely miss the place: According to CBS News White House Correspondent Mark Knoller, today's trip marks Mr. Bush's 149th visit to the presidential retreat.
> The planned three-day stay, during which the president is being joined by family and former and current aides, will bring his total time spent at Camp David to all or part of 487 days.
> 
> Yes, that's 487 days. And Camp David is not even where the president has spent the most time when not at the White House: Knoller reports that Mr. Bush has made 77 visits to his ranch in Crawford during his presidency, and spent all or part of 490 days there. 26 at Kennebunkport, Maine.
> 
> Obama  has made 33 visits to the official Camp David presidential retreat in Maryland, totaling all or part of 84 days.
> (Knoller does not count Camp David trips as &#8220;vacation.&#8221
> 487 Days At Camp David For Bush - CBS News
> 
> So between the Crawford,Texas HOME that GWB owns and Kennebunkport HOME that his Father owns, Bush spent 516 days of the "vacation" days
> ON he and his family's OWNED property... NONE of which required hotel deposits, hotel payments for the Bush Family!
> Remember these VACATION DAYS were to their homes!
> 
> OBAMA???
> Obama begins a nine-day vacation on Martha&#8217;s Vineyard, Mass., where he spent summer vacation in each of the  first three years of his presidency.
> He skipped his annual Vineyard vacation during last year&#8217;s re-election campaign. (Remember.. getting re-elected more important then being President!!!)
> Washington - By The Numbers: Obama's and Bush's Presidential Vacations
> 
> Remember THESE ARE ALL to VACATION SPOTS... All on the tax payer tab for hotels, entertainment, security, food,etc...
> 
> NONE of which would apply to the times GWB spent at Crawford or Kennebunkport... and remember  Bush was working just as Obama said HE WAS working!
> It's just Obama goes to places that COST TAXPAYERS... Bush went to his home or his Dad's home  at NO hotel/lodging,food,entertainment cost to the tax payers!
> 
> Africa vacation..2013
> Judicial Watch Obtains Documents: Secret Service Tab for Obama Family 2013 Africa Trip Cost Taxpayers $2,189,727.60 for Lodging, Entertainment, and Security
> 2014 Palm Springs Key Largo
> Judicial Watch Obtains Records Revealing Obama&#8217;s 2014 Palm Springs and Key Largo Golf Outings Cost Taxpayers $2,952,278 for Flight Expenses Alone
> Records Reveal Obamas&#8217; Ireland Trip Cost Taxpayers $7,921,638.66
> 
> President Obama&#8217;s June 2013 trip to Belfast, Ireland, including a Dublin sightseeing side trip by Michelle Obama, her daughters, and her entourage, cost the taxpayers $7,921,638.66.
> 
> JW Obtains Docs from Secret Service Regarding Security Costs for Obamas&#8217; &#8220;Date Night&#8221; in New York City
> 
> $11,648.17 in security costs related to President Obama&#8217;s &#8220;date night&#8221; with First Lady Michelle Obama on May 30, 2009 in New York City.
> 
> Judicial Watch Obtains Documents Revealing Cost of Barack and Michelle Obama&#8217;s Failed Bid to Bring 2016 Olympics to Chicago
> 
> Expenses for the two-week trip appear to have far exceeded $467,175, in light of the fact that costs associated with the aircrafts &#8210; two Boeing 747s and several Air Force cargo planes &#8211; have not been made available.
> 
> Judicial Watch Obtains Documents Revealing Obama 2013 Africa Trip and Honolulu Vacation Cost Taxpayers $15,885,585.30 for Flight Expenses Alone
> 
> The Obama family 2013-2014 vacation to Honolulu cost $210,877 per hour for travel alone; at 36.9 total hours, the cost to taxpayers for the vacation&#8217;s flight expense was $7,781,361.30
> 
> Obama, Biden Presidents&#8217; Day Weekend Vacations Cost Taxpayers $295,437 According to Records Obtained by Judicial Watch
> 
> President Obama spent the Presidents&#8217; Day Weekend (February 15-18) on a golf trip in West Palm Beach, Florida. First Lady Michelle Obama and her daughters spent the same holiday weekend on a ski trip in Aspen, Colorado. Vice President Biden and his family spent that weekend skiing in Aspen&#8230;
> 
> JW Reveals Obama&#8217;s 2013 Vacations Cost Taxpayers $7,396,531
> 
> Judicial Watch announced today that it has obtained flight expense records from the U.S. Department of the Air Force revealing that President Obama incurred $7,396,531.20 in flight expenses alone for his 2013 vacations to Hawaii and Martha&#8217;s Vineyard and his trip to California to appear on the Jay Leno Show.
> 
> Judicial Watch Obtains Documents Detailing the Cost to Taxpayers for Michelle Obama&#8217;s Family Trip to Africa
> 
> On June 28, 2011, Judicial Watch filed a FOIA request seeking the mission taskings, transportation records, and passenger manifests for Michelle Obama&#8217;s Africa trip. Documents were only provided after Judicial Watch filed suit&#8230;
> 
> Malia Obama Vacations In Mexico With 25 Secret Service Agents
> Keeping with the Obama family&#8217;s penchant for costly vacations, the president&#8217;s 13-year-old daughter enjoyed spring break in a country plagued by so much violence that the State Department has issued travel warnings to discourage Americans from going there.
> 
> Michelle Obama&#8217;s August 2010 Vacation in Spain Cost American Taxpayers $467,585 According to Records Obtained by Judicial Watch
> Judicial Watch obtained documents from the United States Air Force and the United States Secret Service detailing costs associated with Michelle Obama&#8217;s controversial August 2010 vacation to Spain.  According to a Judicial Watch analysis, the records indicate a total combined cost of at least $467,585.
> 
> Michelle Obama&#8217;s Family Ski Trip to Aspen, Colorado Cost Taxpayers at Least $83 Thousand Say Records Obtained by Judicial Watch
> 
> As U.S. taxpayers dish out millions for President Obama&#8217;s lavish Hawaiian vacation crushing year-end statistics reveal unprecedented government debt and a myriad of waste that should outrage all Americans.
> First Family Vacations | Judicial Watch
> 
> Our president vacations a lot &#8212; we&#8217;re talking $44,351,777.12 worth of &#8220;a lot,&#8221; with most expenses charged to the American taxpayer.
> 
> As of March 2014, Obama has spent more time traveling internationally than any other president, taking 31 trips since assuming office in 2009.
> The 119 days spent overseas have cost taxpayers millions of dollars.
> How Many Taxpayer Dollars Obama's Have Spent On Vacations | The Federalist Papers[/QUOTE
> 
> Just came across this post randomly while looking at the cost of President Trumps travels. I'm curious if you will revise this with the Trump numbers now that some exsist? It will be interesting to see how that plays out, it already looks really bad.


----------



## Faun

healthmyths said:


> Everyone seems to think all "presidential vacations" are equal and how often have we heard "yea but Bush has taken a lot more vacations then Obama"!!!
> 
> But the following FACTS show that Bush spent MORE of his "vacation" days at his HOME or parents home... NOT some expensive hotel etc.
> spending millions of tax payers dollars!
> 
> "It should be noted that no sitting modern president, including President Roosevelt, can ever take &#8220;a vacation.&#8221; Simply being away from the White House does not constitute a vacation. "
> Obama's Vacations? Of Any President, Bush Racked Up the Most | Politic365
> 
> What is the MAJOR,MAJOR difference though between Bush's vacations and Obama?
> Taxpayers pay for MOST of Obama's vacation visits to Ca.,FL. Ireland, Africa, Hawaii,Martha's vineyard,Aspen,et.al. and how many times has Obama been to his home in Chicago?
> 
> He will likely miss the place: According to CBS News White House Correspondent Mark Knoller, today's trip marks Mr. Bush's 149th visit to the presidential retreat.
> The planned three-day stay, during which the president is being joined by family and former and current aides, will bring his total time spent at Camp David to all or part of 487 days.
> 
> Yes, that's 487 days. And Camp David is not even where the president has spent the most time when not at the White House: Knoller reports that Mr. Bush has made 77 visits to his ranch in Crawford during his presidency, and spent all or part of 490 days there. 26 at Kennebunkport, Maine.
> 
> Obama  has made 33 visits to the official Camp David presidential retreat in Maryland, totaling all or part of 84 days.
> (Knoller does not count Camp David trips as &#8220;vacation.&#8221
> 487 Days At Camp David For Bush - CBS News
> 
> So between the Crawford,Texas HOME that GWB owns and Kennebunkport HOME that his Father owns, Bush spent 516 days of the "vacation" days
> ON he and his family's OWNED property... NONE of which required hotel deposits, hotel payments for the Bush Family!
> Remember these VACATION DAYS were to their homes!
> 
> OBAMA???
> Obama begins a nine-day vacation on Martha&#8217;s Vineyard, Mass., where he spent summer vacation in each of the  first three years of his presidency.
> He skipped his annual Vineyard vacation during last year&#8217;s re-election campaign. (Remember.. getting re-elected more important then being President!!!)
> Washington - By The Numbers: Obama's and Bush's Presidential Vacations
> 
> Remember THESE ARE ALL to VACATION SPOTS... All on the tax payer tab for hotels, entertainment, security, food,etc...
> 
> NONE of which would apply to the times GWB spent at Crawford or Kennebunkport... and remember  Bush was working just as Obama said HE WAS working!
> It's just Obama goes to places that COST TAXPAYERS... Bush went to his home or his Dad's home  at NO hotel/lodging,food,entertainment cost to the tax payers!
> 
> Africa vacation..2013
> Judicial Watch Obtains Documents: Secret Service Tab for Obama Family 2013 Africa Trip Cost Taxpayers $2,189,727.60 for Lodging, Entertainment, and Security
> 2014 Palm Springs Key Largo
> Judicial Watch Obtains Records Revealing Obama&#8217;s 2014 Palm Springs and Key Largo Golf Outings Cost Taxpayers $2,952,278 for Flight Expenses Alone
> Records Reveal Obamas&#8217; Ireland Trip Cost Taxpayers $7,921,638.66
> 
> President Obama&#8217;s June 2013 trip to Belfast, Ireland, including a Dublin sightseeing side trip by Michelle Obama, her daughters, and her entourage, cost the taxpayers $7,921,638.66.
> 
> JW Obtains Docs from Secret Service Regarding Security Costs for Obamas&#8217; &#8220;Date Night&#8221; in New York City
> 
> $11,648.17 in security costs related to President Obama&#8217;s &#8220;date night&#8221; with First Lady Michelle Obama on May 30, 2009 in New York City.
> 
> Judicial Watch Obtains Documents Revealing Cost of Barack and Michelle Obama&#8217;s Failed Bid to Bring 2016 Olympics to Chicago
> 
> Expenses for the two-week trip appear to have far exceeded $467,175, in light of the fact that costs associated with the aircrafts &#8210; two Boeing 747s and several Air Force cargo planes &#8211; have not been made available.
> 
> Judicial Watch Obtains Documents Revealing Obama 2013 Africa Trip and Honolulu Vacation Cost Taxpayers $15,885,585.30 for Flight Expenses Alone
> 
> The Obama family 2013-2014 vacation to Honolulu cost $210,877 per hour for travel alone; at 36.9 total hours, the cost to taxpayers for the vacation&#8217;s flight expense was $7,781,361.30
> 
> Obama, Biden Presidents&#8217; Day Weekend Vacations Cost Taxpayers $295,437 According to Records Obtained by Judicial Watch
> 
> President Obama spent the Presidents&#8217; Day Weekend (February 15-18) on a golf trip in West Palm Beach, Florida. First Lady Michelle Obama and her daughters spent the same holiday weekend on a ski trip in Aspen, Colorado. Vice President Biden and his family spent that weekend skiing in Aspen&#8230;
> 
> JW Reveals Obama&#8217;s 2013 Vacations Cost Taxpayers $7,396,531
> 
> Judicial Watch announced today that it has obtained flight expense records from the U.S. Department of the Air Force revealing that President Obama incurred $7,396,531.20 in flight expenses alone for his 2013 vacations to Hawaii and Martha&#8217;s Vineyard and his trip to California to appear on the Jay Leno Show.
> 
> Judicial Watch Obtains Documents Detailing the Cost to Taxpayers for Michelle Obama&#8217;s Family Trip to Africa
> 
> On June 28, 2011, Judicial Watch filed a FOIA request seeking the mission taskings, transportation records, and passenger manifests for Michelle Obama&#8217;s Africa trip. Documents were only provided after Judicial Watch filed suit&#8230;
> 
> Malia Obama Vacations In Mexico With 25 Secret Service Agents
> Keeping with the Obama family&#8217;s penchant for costly vacations, the president&#8217;s 13-year-old daughter enjoyed spring break in a country plagued by so much violence that the State Department has issued travel warnings to discourage Americans from going there.
> 
> Michelle Obama&#8217;s August 2010 Vacation in Spain Cost American Taxpayers $467,585 According to Records Obtained by Judicial Watch
> Judicial Watch obtained documents from the United States Air Force and the United States Secret Service detailing costs associated with Michelle Obama&#8217;s controversial August 2010 vacation to Spain.  According to a Judicial Watch analysis, the records indicate a total combined cost of at least $467,585.
> 
> Michelle Obama&#8217;s Family Ski Trip to Aspen, Colorado Cost Taxpayers at Least $83 Thousand Say Records Obtained by Judicial Watch
> 
> As U.S. taxpayers dish out millions for President Obama&#8217;s lavish Hawaiian vacation crushing year-end statistics reveal unprecedented government debt and a myriad of waste that should outrage all Americans.
> First Family Vacations | Judicial Watch
> 
> Our president vacations a lot &#8212; we&#8217;re talking $44,351,777.12 worth of &#8220;a lot,&#8221; with most expenses charged to the American taxpayer.
> 
> As of March 2014, Obama has spent more time traveling internationally than any other president, taking 31 trips since assuming office in 2009.
> The 119 days spent overseas have cost taxpayers millions of dollars.
> How Many Taxpayer Dollars Obama's Have Spent On Vacations | The Federalist Papers


Just traveling back and forth to Crawford, Bush cost us about $55 million.

As always, your hypocrisy is noted and laughed at.


----------



## healthmyths

Faun said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone seems to think all "presidential vacations" are equal and how often have we heard "yea but Bush has taken a lot more vacations then Obama"!!!
> 
> But the following FACTS show that Bush spent MORE of his "vacation" days at his HOME or parents home... NOT some expensive hotel etc.
> spending millions of tax payers dollars!
> 
> "It should be noted that no sitting modern president, including President Roosevelt, can ever take &#8220;a vacation.&#8221; Simply being away from the White House does not constitute a vacation. "
> Obama's Vacations? Of Any President, Bush Racked Up the Most | Politic365
> 
> What is the MAJOR,MAJOR difference though between Bush's vacations and Obama?
> Taxpayers pay for MOST of Obama's vacation visits to Ca.,FL. Ireland, Africa, Hawaii,Martha's vineyard,Aspen,et.al. and how many times has Obama been to his home in Chicago?
> 
> He will likely miss the place: According to CBS News White House Correspondent Mark Knoller, today's trip marks Mr. Bush's 149th visit to the presidential retreat.
> The planned three-day stay, during which the president is being joined by family and former and current aides, will bring his total time spent at Camp David to all or part of 487 days.
> 
> Yes, that's 487 days. And Camp David is not even where the president has spent the most time when not at the White House: Knoller reports that Mr. Bush has made 77 visits to his ranch in Crawford during his presidency, and spent all or part of 490 days there. 26 at Kennebunkport, Maine.
> 
> Obama  has made 33 visits to the official Camp David presidential retreat in Maryland, totaling all or part of 84 days.
> (Knoller does not count Camp David trips as &#8220;vacation.&#8221
> 487 Days At Camp David For Bush - CBS News
> 
> So between the Crawford,Texas HOME that GWB owns and Kennebunkport HOME that his Father owns, Bush spent 516 days of the "vacation" days
> ON he and his family's OWNED property... NONE of which required hotel deposits, hotel payments for the Bush Family!
> Remember these VACATION DAYS were to their homes!
> 
> OBAMA???
> Obama begins a nine-day vacation on Martha&#8217;s Vineyard, Mass., where he spent summer vacation in each of the  first three years of his presidency.
> He skipped his annual Vineyard vacation during last year&#8217;s re-election campaign. (Remember.. getting re-elected more important then being President!!!)
> Washington - By The Numbers: Obama's and Bush's Presidential Vacations
> 
> Remember THESE ARE ALL to VACATION SPOTS... All on the tax payer tab for hotels, entertainment, security, food,etc...
> 
> NONE of which would apply to the times GWB spent at Crawford or Kennebunkport... and remember  Bush was working just as Obama said HE WAS working!
> It's just Obama goes to places that COST TAXPAYERS... Bush went to his home or his Dad's home  at NO hotel/lodging,food,entertainment cost to the tax payers!
> 
> Africa vacation..2013
> Judicial Watch Obtains Documents: Secret Service Tab for Obama Family 2013 Africa Trip Cost Taxpayers $2,189,727.60 for Lodging, Entertainment, and Security
> 2014 Palm Springs Key Largo
> Judicial Watch Obtains Records Revealing Obama&#8217;s 2014 Palm Springs and Key Largo Golf Outings Cost Taxpayers $2,952,278 for Flight Expenses Alone
> Records Reveal Obamas&#8217; Ireland Trip Cost Taxpayers $7,921,638.66
> 
> President Obama&#8217;s June 2013 trip to Belfast, Ireland, including a Dublin sightseeing side trip by Michelle Obama, her daughters, and her entourage, cost the taxpayers $7,921,638.66.
> 
> JW Obtains Docs from Secret Service Regarding Security Costs for Obamas&#8217; &#8220;Date Night&#8221; in New York City
> 
> $11,648.17 in security costs related to President Obama&#8217;s &#8220;date night&#8221; with First Lady Michelle Obama on May 30, 2009 in New York City.
> 
> Judicial Watch Obtains Documents Revealing Cost of Barack and Michelle Obama&#8217;s Failed Bid to Bring 2016 Olympics to Chicago
> 
> Expenses for the two-week trip appear to have far exceeded $467,175, in light of the fact that costs associated with the aircrafts &#8210; two Boeing 747s and several Air Force cargo planes &#8211; have not been made available.
> 
> Judicial Watch Obtains Documents Revealing Obama 2013 Africa Trip and Honolulu Vacation Cost Taxpayers $15,885,585.30 for Flight Expenses Alone
> 
> The Obama family 2013-2014 vacation to Honolulu cost $210,877 per hour for travel alone; at 36.9 total hours, the cost to taxpayers for the vacation&#8217;s flight expense was $7,781,361.30
> 
> Obama, Biden Presidents&#8217; Day Weekend Vacations Cost Taxpayers $295,437 According to Records Obtained by Judicial Watch
> 
> President Obama spent the Presidents&#8217; Day Weekend (February 15-18) on a golf trip in West Palm Beach, Florida. First Lady Michelle Obama and her daughters spent the same holiday weekend on a ski trip in Aspen, Colorado. Vice President Biden and his family spent that weekend skiing in Aspen&#8230;
> 
> JW Reveals Obama&#8217;s 2013 Vacations Cost Taxpayers $7,396,531
> 
> Judicial Watch announced today that it has obtained flight expense records from the U.S. Department of the Air Force revealing that President Obama incurred $7,396,531.20 in flight expenses alone for his 2013 vacations to Hawaii and Martha&#8217;s Vineyard and his trip to California to appear on the Jay Leno Show.
> 
> Judicial Watch Obtains Documents Detailing the Cost to Taxpayers for Michelle Obama&#8217;s Family Trip to Africa
> 
> On June 28, 2011, Judicial Watch filed a FOIA request seeking the mission taskings, transportation records, and passenger manifests for Michelle Obama&#8217;s Africa trip. Documents were only provided after Judicial Watch filed suit&#8230;
> 
> Malia Obama Vacations In Mexico With 25 Secret Service Agents
> Keeping with the Obama family&#8217;s penchant for costly vacations, the president&#8217;s 13-year-old daughter enjoyed spring break in a country plagued by so much violence that the State Department has issued travel warnings to discourage Americans from going there.
> 
> Michelle Obama&#8217;s August 2010 Vacation in Spain Cost American Taxpayers $467,585 According to Records Obtained by Judicial Watch
> Judicial Watch obtained documents from the United States Air Force and the United States Secret Service detailing costs associated with Michelle Obama&#8217;s controversial August 2010 vacation to Spain.  According to a Judicial Watch analysis, the records indicate a total combined cost of at least $467,585.
> 
> Michelle Obama&#8217;s Family Ski Trip to Aspen, Colorado Cost Taxpayers at Least $83 Thousand Say Records Obtained by Judicial Watch
> 
> As U.S. taxpayers dish out millions for President Obama&#8217;s lavish Hawaiian vacation crushing year-end statistics reveal unprecedented government debt and a myriad of waste that should outrage all Americans.
> First Family Vacations | Judicial Watch
> 
> Our president vacations a lot &#8212; we&#8217;re talking $44,351,777.12 worth of &#8220;a lot,&#8221; with most expenses charged to the American taxpayer.
> 
> As of March 2014, Obama has spent more time traveling internationally than any other president, taking 31 trips since assuming office in 2009.
> The 119 days spent overseas have cost taxpayers millions of dollars.
> How Many Taxpayer Dollars Obama's Have Spent On Vacations | The Federalist Papers
> 
> 
> 
> Just traveling back and forth to Crawford, Bush cost us about $55 million.
> 
> As always, your hypocrisy is noted and laughed at.
Click to expand...


A) Do you consider when you leave your work place that you are going on vacation when you go HOME?
B) GWB was going home.  Not a vacation spot such as Obama did.  He was working from home.  Not golfing on courses that banned others from playing as Obama did!


----------



## Faun

healthmyths said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone seems to think all "presidential vacations" are equal and how often have we heard "yea but Bush has taken a lot more vacations then Obama"!!!
> 
> But the following FACTS show that Bush spent MORE of his "vacation" days at his HOME or parents home... NOT some expensive hotel etc.
> spending millions of tax payers dollars!
> 
> "It should be noted that no sitting modern president, including President Roosevelt, can ever take &#8220;a vacation.&#8221; Simply being away from the White House does not constitute a vacation. "
> Obama's Vacations? Of Any President, Bush Racked Up the Most | Politic365
> 
> What is the MAJOR,MAJOR difference though between Bush's vacations and Obama?
> Taxpayers pay for MOST of Obama's vacation visits to Ca.,FL. Ireland, Africa, Hawaii,Martha's vineyard,Aspen,et.al. and how many times has Obama been to his home in Chicago?
> 
> He will likely miss the place: According to CBS News White House Correspondent Mark Knoller, today's trip marks Mr. Bush's 149th visit to the presidential retreat.
> The planned three-day stay, during which the president is being joined by family and former and current aides, will bring his total time spent at Camp David to all or part of 487 days.
> 
> Yes, that's 487 days. And Camp David is not even where the president has spent the most time when not at the White House: Knoller reports that Mr. Bush has made 77 visits to his ranch in Crawford during his presidency, and spent all or part of 490 days there. 26 at Kennebunkport, Maine.
> 
> Obama  has made 33 visits to the official Camp David presidential retreat in Maryland, totaling all or part of 84 days.
> (Knoller does not count Camp David trips as &#8220;vacation.&#8221
> 487 Days At Camp David For Bush - CBS News
> 
> So between the Crawford,Texas HOME that GWB owns and Kennebunkport HOME that his Father owns, Bush spent 516 days of the "vacation" days
> ON he and his family's OWNED property... NONE of which required hotel deposits, hotel payments for the Bush Family!
> Remember these VACATION DAYS were to their homes!
> 
> OBAMA???
> Obama begins a nine-day vacation on Martha&#8217;s Vineyard, Mass., where he spent summer vacation in each of the  first three years of his presidency.
> He skipped his annual Vineyard vacation during last year&#8217;s re-election campaign. (Remember.. getting re-elected more important then being President!!!)
> Washington - By The Numbers: Obama's and Bush's Presidential Vacations
> 
> Remember THESE ARE ALL to VACATION SPOTS... All on the tax payer tab for hotels, entertainment, security, food,etc...
> 
> NONE of which would apply to the times GWB spent at Crawford or Kennebunkport... and remember  Bush was working just as Obama said HE WAS working!
> It's just Obama goes to places that COST TAXPAYERS... Bush went to his home or his Dad's home  at NO hotel/lodging,food,entertainment cost to the tax payers!
> 
> Africa vacation..2013
> Judicial Watch Obtains Documents: Secret Service Tab for Obama Family 2013 Africa Trip Cost Taxpayers $2,189,727.60 for Lodging, Entertainment, and Security
> 2014 Palm Springs Key Largo
> Judicial Watch Obtains Records Revealing Obama&#8217;s 2014 Palm Springs and Key Largo Golf Outings Cost Taxpayers $2,952,278 for Flight Expenses Alone
> Records Reveal Obamas&#8217; Ireland Trip Cost Taxpayers $7,921,638.66
> 
> President Obama&#8217;s June 2013 trip to Belfast, Ireland, including a Dublin sightseeing side trip by Michelle Obama, her daughters, and her entourage, cost the taxpayers $7,921,638.66.
> 
> JW Obtains Docs from Secret Service Regarding Security Costs for Obamas&#8217; &#8220;Date Night&#8221; in New York City
> 
> $11,648.17 in security costs related to President Obama&#8217;s &#8220;date night&#8221; with First Lady Michelle Obama on May 30, 2009 in New York City.
> 
> Judicial Watch Obtains Documents Revealing Cost of Barack and Michelle Obama&#8217;s Failed Bid to Bring 2016 Olympics to Chicago
> 
> Expenses for the two-week trip appear to have far exceeded $467,175, in light of the fact that costs associated with the aircrafts &#8210; two Boeing 747s and several Air Force cargo planes &#8211; have not been made available.
> 
> Judicial Watch Obtains Documents Revealing Obama 2013 Africa Trip and Honolulu Vacation Cost Taxpayers $15,885,585.30 for Flight Expenses Alone
> 
> The Obama family 2013-2014 vacation to Honolulu cost $210,877 per hour for travel alone; at 36.9 total hours, the cost to taxpayers for the vacation&#8217;s flight expense was $7,781,361.30
> 
> Obama, Biden Presidents&#8217; Day Weekend Vacations Cost Taxpayers $295,437 According to Records Obtained by Judicial Watch
> 
> President Obama spent the Presidents&#8217; Day Weekend (February 15-18) on a golf trip in West Palm Beach, Florida. First Lady Michelle Obama and her daughters spent the same holiday weekend on a ski trip in Aspen, Colorado. Vice President Biden and his family spent that weekend skiing in Aspen&#8230;
> 
> JW Reveals Obama&#8217;s 2013 Vacations Cost Taxpayers $7,396,531
> 
> Judicial Watch announced today that it has obtained flight expense records from the U.S. Department of the Air Force revealing that President Obama incurred $7,396,531.20 in flight expenses alone for his 2013 vacations to Hawaii and Martha&#8217;s Vineyard and his trip to California to appear on the Jay Leno Show.
> 
> Judicial Watch Obtains Documents Detailing the Cost to Taxpayers for Michelle Obama&#8217;s Family Trip to Africa
> 
> On June 28, 2011, Judicial Watch filed a FOIA request seeking the mission taskings, transportation records, and passenger manifests for Michelle Obama&#8217;s Africa trip. Documents were only provided after Judicial Watch filed suit&#8230;
> 
> Malia Obama Vacations In Mexico With 25 Secret Service Agents
> Keeping with the Obama family&#8217;s penchant for costly vacations, the president&#8217;s 13-year-old daughter enjoyed spring break in a country plagued by so much violence that the State Department has issued travel warnings to discourage Americans from going there.
> 
> Michelle Obama&#8217;s August 2010 Vacation in Spain Cost American Taxpayers $467,585 According to Records Obtained by Judicial Watch
> Judicial Watch obtained documents from the United States Air Force and the United States Secret Service detailing costs associated with Michelle Obama&#8217;s controversial August 2010 vacation to Spain.  According to a Judicial Watch analysis, the records indicate a total combined cost of at least $467,585.
> 
> Michelle Obama&#8217;s Family Ski Trip to Aspen, Colorado Cost Taxpayers at Least $83 Thousand Say Records Obtained by Judicial Watch
> 
> As U.S. taxpayers dish out millions for President Obama&#8217;s lavish Hawaiian vacation crushing year-end statistics reveal unprecedented government debt and a myriad of waste that should outrage all Americans.
> First Family Vacations | Judicial Watch
> 
> Our president vacations a lot &#8212; we&#8217;re talking $44,351,777.12 worth of &#8220;a lot,&#8221; with most expenses charged to the American taxpayer.
> 
> As of March 2014, Obama has spent more time traveling internationally than any other president, taking 31 trips since assuming office in 2009.
> The 119 days spent overseas have cost taxpayers millions of dollars.
> How Many Taxpayer Dollars Obama's Have Spent On Vacations | The Federalist Papers
> 
> 
> 
> Just traveling back and forth to Crawford, Bush cost us about $55 million.
> 
> As always, your hypocrisy is noted and laughed at.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A) Do you consider when you leave your work place that you are going on vacation when you go HOME?
> B) GWB was going home.  Not a vacation spot such as Obama did.  He was working from home.  Not golfing on courses that banned others from playing as Obama did!
Click to expand...

I don't care if it's for work or vacation, it still cost us some $55 million so he could travel to Crawford. You realize he could have just stayed in D.C. and saved us $55 million, right?

Oh, wait.... but you were whining about Obama costing us too much money, not Bush. Sorry to disrupt your ODS logorrhea.


----------



## J.E.D

healthmyths what's your relation to the Bush family? You must know them somehow. You have spent YEARS trying to rewrite the history of Bush II's time as potus.

So....cousin? In-law? Grandkids? Jenna, is that you?


----------



## yiostheoy

Still more junk news spam.  No end to it.


----------



## healthmyths

J.E.D said:


> healthmyths what's your relation to the Bush family? You must know them somehow. You have spent YEARS trying to rewrite the history of Bush II's time as potus.
> 
> So....cousin? In-law? Grandkids? Jenna, is that you?


No I'm just an HONEST person who KNOWS History which evidently the majority of people like YOU and definitely the MSM doesn't know.
The following FACTS are telling me that people like you and the MSM have extremely short memories!


----------



## healthmyths

Faun said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone seems to think all "presidential vacations" are equal and how often have we heard "yea but Bush has taken a lot more vacations then Obama"!!!
> 
> But the following FACTS show that Bush spent MORE of his "vacation" days at his HOME or parents home... NOT some expensive hotel etc.
> spending millions of tax payers dollars!
> 
> "It should be noted that no sitting modern president, including President Roosevelt, can ever take &#8220;a vacation.&#8221; Simply being away from the White House does not constitute a vacation. "
> Obama's Vacations? Of Any President, Bush Racked Up the Most | Politic365
> 
> What is the MAJOR,MAJOR difference though between Bush's vacations and Obama?
> Taxpayers pay for MOST of Obama's vacation visits to Ca.,FL. Ireland, Africa, Hawaii,Martha's vineyard,Aspen,et.al. and how many times has Obama been to his home in Chicago?
> 
> He will likely miss the place: According to CBS News White House Correspondent Mark Knoller, today's trip marks Mr. Bush's 149th visit to the presidential retreat.
> The planned three-day stay, during which the president is being joined by family and former and current aides, will bring his total time spent at Camp David to all or part of 487 days.
> 
> Yes, that's 487 days. And Camp David is not even where the president has spent the most time when not at the White House: Knoller reports that Mr. Bush has made 77 visits to his ranch in Crawford during his presidency, and spent all or part of 490 days there. 26 at Kennebunkport, Maine.
> 
> Obama  has made 33 visits to the official Camp David presidential retreat in Maryland, totaling all or part of 84 days.
> (Knoller does not count Camp David trips as &#8220;vacation.&#8221
> 487 Days At Camp David For Bush - CBS News
> 
> So between the Crawford,Texas HOME that GWB owns and Kennebunkport HOME that his Father owns, Bush spent 516 days of the "vacation" days
> ON he and his family's OWNED property... NONE of which required hotel deposits, hotel payments for the Bush Family!
> Remember these VACATION DAYS were to their homes!
> 
> OBAMA???
> Obama begins a nine-day vacation on Martha&#8217;s Vineyard, Mass., where he spent summer vacation in each of the  first three years of his presidency.
> He skipped his annual Vineyard vacation during last year&#8217;s re-election campaign. (Remember.. getting re-elected more important then being President!!!)
> Washington - By The Numbers: Obama's and Bush's Presidential Vacations
> 
> Remember THESE ARE ALL to VACATION SPOTS... All on the tax payer tab for hotels, entertainment, security, food,etc...
> 
> NONE of which would apply to the times GWB spent at Crawford or Kennebunkport... and remember  Bush was working just as Obama said HE WAS working!
> It's just Obama goes to places that COST TAXPAYERS... Bush went to his home or his Dad's home  at NO hotel/lodging,food,entertainment cost to the tax payers!
> 
> Africa vacation..2013
> Judicial Watch Obtains Documents: Secret Service Tab for Obama Family 2013 Africa Trip Cost Taxpayers $2,189,727.60 for Lodging, Entertainment, and Security
> 2014 Palm Springs Key Largo
> Judicial Watch Obtains Records Revealing Obama&#8217;s 2014 Palm Springs and Key Largo Golf Outings Cost Taxpayers $2,952,278 for Flight Expenses Alone
> Records Reveal Obamas&#8217; Ireland Trip Cost Taxpayers $7,921,638.66
> 
> President Obama&#8217;s June 2013 trip to Belfast, Ireland, including a Dublin sightseeing side trip by Michelle Obama, her daughters, and her entourage, cost the taxpayers $7,921,638.66.
> 
> JW Obtains Docs from Secret Service Regarding Security Costs for Obamas&#8217; &#8220;Date Night&#8221; in New York City
> 
> $11,648.17 in security costs related to President Obama&#8217;s &#8220;date night&#8221; with First Lady Michelle Obama on May 30, 2009 in New York City.
> 
> Judicial Watch Obtains Documents Revealing Cost of Barack and Michelle Obama&#8217;s Failed Bid to Bring 2016 Olympics to Chicago
> 
> Expenses for the two-week trip appear to have far exceeded $467,175, in light of the fact that costs associated with the aircrafts &#8210; two Boeing 747s and several Air Force cargo planes &#8211; have not been made available.
> 
> Judicial Watch Obtains Documents Revealing Obama 2013 Africa Trip and Honolulu Vacation Cost Taxpayers $15,885,585.30 for Flight Expenses Alone
> 
> The Obama family 2013-2014 vacation to Honolulu cost $210,877 per hour for travel alone; at 36.9 total hours, the cost to taxpayers for the vacation&#8217;s flight expense was $7,781,361.30
> 
> Obama, Biden Presidents&#8217; Day Weekend Vacations Cost Taxpayers $295,437 According to Records Obtained by Judicial Watch
> 
> President Obama spent the Presidents&#8217; Day Weekend (February 15-18) on a golf trip in West Palm Beach, Florida. First Lady Michelle Obama and her daughters spent the same holiday weekend on a ski trip in Aspen, Colorado. Vice President Biden and his family spent that weekend skiing in Aspen&#8230;
> 
> JW Reveals Obama&#8217;s 2013 Vacations Cost Taxpayers $7,396,531
> 
> Judicial Watch announced today that it has obtained flight expense records from the U.S. Department of the Air Force revealing that President Obama incurred $7,396,531.20 in flight expenses alone for his 2013 vacations to Hawaii and Martha&#8217;s Vineyard and his trip to California to appear on the Jay Leno Show.
> 
> Judicial Watch Obtains Documents Detailing the Cost to Taxpayers for Michelle Obama&#8217;s Family Trip to Africa
> 
> On June 28, 2011, Judicial Watch filed a FOIA request seeking the mission taskings, transportation records, and passenger manifests for Michelle Obama&#8217;s Africa trip. Documents were only provided after Judicial Watch filed suit&#8230;
> 
> Malia Obama Vacations In Mexico With 25 Secret Service Agents
> Keeping with the Obama family&#8217;s penchant for costly vacations, the president&#8217;s 13-year-old daughter enjoyed spring break in a country plagued by so much violence that the State Department has issued travel warnings to discourage Americans from going there.
> 
> Michelle Obama&#8217;s August 2010 Vacation in Spain Cost American Taxpayers $467,585 According to Records Obtained by Judicial Watch
> Judicial Watch obtained documents from the United States Air Force and the United States Secret Service detailing costs associated with Michelle Obama&#8217;s controversial August 2010 vacation to Spain.  According to a Judicial Watch analysis, the records indicate a total combined cost of at least $467,585.
> 
> Michelle Obama&#8217;s Family Ski Trip to Aspen, Colorado Cost Taxpayers at Least $83 Thousand Say Records Obtained by Judicial Watch
> 
> As U.S. taxpayers dish out millions for President Obama&#8217;s lavish Hawaiian vacation crushing year-end statistics reveal unprecedented government debt and a myriad of waste that should outrage all Americans.
> First Family Vacations | Judicial Watch
> 
> Our president vacations a lot &#8212; we&#8217;re talking $44,351,777.12 worth of &#8220;a lot,&#8221; with most expenses charged to the American taxpayer.
> 
> As of March 2014, Obama has spent more time traveling internationally than any other president, taking 31 trips since assuming office in 2009.
> The 119 days spent overseas have cost taxpayers millions of dollars.
> How Many Taxpayer Dollars Obama's Have Spent On Vacations | The Federalist Papers
> 
> 
> 
> Just traveling back and forth to Crawford, Bush cost us about $55 million.
> 
> As always, your hypocrisy is noted and laughed at.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A) Do you consider when you leave your work place that you are going on vacation when you go HOME?
> B) GWB was going home.  Not a vacation spot such as Obama did.  He was working from home.  Not golfing on courses that banned others from playing as Obama did!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care if it's for work or vacation, it still cost us some $55 million so he could travel to Crawford. You realize he could have just stayed in D.C. and saved us $55 million, right?
> 
> Oh, wait.... but you were whining about Obama costing us too much money, not Bush. Sorry to disrupt your ODS logorrhea.
Click to expand...



Critics of Obama’s annual vacations to Hawaii and Martha’s Vineyard say President George W. Bush – and perhaps Trump – likely saved money because their vacation homes, including Bush’s ranch in Crawford, Texas, were modified one time – some at a cost to taxpayers – and accommodated some of the traveling entourage. At Bush’s ranch, some slept in trailers.

Read more here: http://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/politics-government/white-house/article123335079.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## Lakhota

*George W. Bush's vacation time (grand total)*

487 days at Camp David
490 days at Crawford Ranch
43 days at Kennebunkport Compound

*Total: 1020 days*, more than 1/3rd of his presidency.  Bush set the record for most vacation time taken by president.

Carter took 79 days in 4 years.
Clinton took 152 days in 8 years.

Reagan took 335 days in 8 years.
Bush Sr. took 543 days in 4 years!

So much for the mythological Republican hard worth ethic.

George W. Bush's vacation time (grand total)

The Out-of-Towner: While Bush vacationed, 9/11 warnings went unheard

George W. Bush is the vacation king of all presidents.  He spent 2.8 years on vacation.


----------



## healthmyths

Lakhota said:


> *George W. Bush's vacation time (grand total)*
> 
> 487 days at Camp David
> 490 days at Crawford Ranch
> 43 days at Kennebunkport Compound
> 
> *Total: 1020 days*, more than 1/3rd of his presidency.  Bush set the record for most vacation time taken by president.
> 
> Carter took 79 days in 4 years.
> Clinton took 152 days in 8 years.
> 
> Reagan took 335 days in 8 years.
> Bush Sr. took 543 days in 4 years!
> 
> So much for the mythological Republican hard worth ethic.
> 
> George W. Bush's vacation time (grand total)
> 
> The Out-of-Towner: While Bush vacationed, 9/11 warnings went unheard
> 
> George W. Bush is the vacation king of all presidents.  He spent 2.8 years on vacation.



So when he went home just as you do from work you said he was on vacation.  Are you on vacation then when you go home?


----------



## J.E.D

healthmyths said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths what's your relation to the Bush family? You must know them somehow. You have spent YEARS trying to rewrite the history of Bush II's time as potus.
> 
> So....cousin? In-law? Grandkids? Jenna, is that you?
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm just an HONEST person who KNOWS History which evidently the majority of people like YOU and definitely the MSM doesn't know.
> The following FACTS are telling me that people like you and the MSM have extremely short memories!
> View attachment 118360
Click to expand...

 I'm just saying, Bush hasn't been president for nine years, so maybe it's time to give it up huh?


----------



## Reasonable

Even when the orange cheeto isn't vacationing on weekends he's watching TV all day. As told by one of his staff.
When he's not watching tv he's doing the work of the people... like yesterday.
Monster truck Trump. 
What a waste of human flesh!


----------



## healthmyths

J.E.D said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths what's your relation to the Bush family? You must know them somehow. You have spent YEARS trying to rewrite the history of Bush II's time as potus.
> 
> So....cousin? In-law? Grandkids? Jenna, is that you?
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm just an HONEST person who KNOWS History which evidently the majority of people like YOU and definitely the MSM doesn't know.
> The following FACTS are telling me that people like you and the MSM have extremely short memories!
> View attachment 118360
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just saying, Bush hasn't been president for nine years, so maybe it's time to give it up huh?
Click to expand...


There is no time limit on honest assessment and within 20 years the presidential assessments of GWB will be he was a "GREAT President" who endured more
cataclysmic events that no other President in history to date!
No president endured 3 physical attacks on the USA.  No president faced as severe weather conditions.  No president EVER had the loss of nearly $10 Trillion in values
due to markets and destructions of assets.  No president ever faced the withdrawal in 2 hours of nearly 1/2 TRILLION dollars thus precipitating a potential economic collapse.
And in spite of that GWB GDP was greater then Obama's!  GDP's budget had nearly $800 billion due to TARP and Obama?  He had it paid back plus interest and Obama still dwarfed GWB's budget deficits IN spite of GWB starting a brand new cabinet position DHS.  I know having expertise in Medicare the long term impact of the 2003 Medicare Modernization Act that drastically reduced nearly 500 distinct government contracts to now less then a dozen for Medicare.  Thus saving Medicare billions!
So you asked a question.  I overwhelm you with FACTS and responses.  You give up?  Admit GWB was a great president?  Or are you going to be one of those
really ignorant UNINFORMED dummies that believed EVERYTHING the MSM put out and because you are afraid of being called a racist defend Obama?
Sad how ignorance perpetuates myths!


----------



## Faun

healthmyths said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone seems to think all "presidential vacations" are equal and how often have we heard "yea but Bush has taken a lot more vacations then Obama"!!!
> 
> But the following FACTS show that Bush spent MORE of his "vacation" days at his HOME or parents home... NOT some expensive hotel etc.
> spending millions of tax payers dollars!
> 
> "It should be noted that no sitting modern president, including President Roosevelt, can ever take &#8220;a vacation.&#8221; Simply being away from the White House does not constitute a vacation. "
> Obama's Vacations? Of Any President, Bush Racked Up the Most | Politic365
> 
> What is the MAJOR,MAJOR difference though between Bush's vacations and Obama?
> Taxpayers pay for MOST of Obama's vacation visits to Ca.,FL. Ireland, Africa, Hawaii,Martha's vineyard,Aspen,et.al. and how many times has Obama been to his home in Chicago?
> 
> He will likely miss the place: According to CBS News White House Correspondent Mark Knoller, today's trip marks Mr. Bush's 149th visit to the presidential retreat.
> The planned three-day stay, during which the president is being joined by family and former and current aides, will bring his total time spent at Camp David to all or part of 487 days.
> 
> Yes, that's 487 days. And Camp David is not even where the president has spent the most time when not at the White House: Knoller reports that Mr. Bush has made 77 visits to his ranch in Crawford during his presidency, and spent all or part of 490 days there. 26 at Kennebunkport, Maine.
> 
> Obama  has made 33 visits to the official Camp David presidential retreat in Maryland, totaling all or part of 84 days.
> (Knoller does not count Camp David trips as &#8220;vacation.&#8221
> 487 Days At Camp David For Bush - CBS News
> 
> So between the Crawford,Texas HOME that GWB owns and Kennebunkport HOME that his Father owns, Bush spent 516 days of the "vacation" days
> ON he and his family's OWNED property... NONE of which required hotel deposits, hotel payments for the Bush Family!
> Remember these VACATION DAYS were to their homes!
> 
> OBAMA???
> Obama begins a nine-day vacation on Martha&#8217;s Vineyard, Mass., where he spent summer vacation in each of the  first three years of his presidency.
> He skipped his annual Vineyard vacation during last year&#8217;s re-election campaign. (Remember.. getting re-elected more important then being President!!!)
> Washington - By The Numbers: Obama's and Bush's Presidential Vacations
> 
> Remember THESE ARE ALL to VACATION SPOTS... All on the tax payer tab for hotels, entertainment, security, food,etc...
> 
> NONE of which would apply to the times GWB spent at Crawford or Kennebunkport... and remember  Bush was working just as Obama said HE WAS working!
> It's just Obama goes to places that COST TAXPAYERS... Bush went to his home or his Dad's home  at NO hotel/lodging,food,entertainment cost to the tax payers!
> 
> Africa vacation..2013
> Judicial Watch Obtains Documents: Secret Service Tab for Obama Family 2013 Africa Trip Cost Taxpayers $2,189,727.60 for Lodging, Entertainment, and Security
> 2014 Palm Springs Key Largo
> Judicial Watch Obtains Records Revealing Obama&#8217;s 2014 Palm Springs and Key Largo Golf Outings Cost Taxpayers $2,952,278 for Flight Expenses Alone
> Records Reveal Obamas&#8217; Ireland Trip Cost Taxpayers $7,921,638.66
> 
> President Obama&#8217;s June 2013 trip to Belfast, Ireland, including a Dublin sightseeing side trip by Michelle Obama, her daughters, and her entourage, cost the taxpayers $7,921,638.66.
> 
> JW Obtains Docs from Secret Service Regarding Security Costs for Obamas&#8217; &#8220;Date Night&#8221; in New York City
> 
> $11,648.17 in security costs related to President Obama&#8217;s &#8220;date night&#8221; with First Lady Michelle Obama on May 30, 2009 in New York City.
> 
> Judicial Watch Obtains Documents Revealing Cost of Barack and Michelle Obama&#8217;s Failed Bid to Bring 2016 Olympics to Chicago
> 
> Expenses for the two-week trip appear to have far exceeded $467,175, in light of the fact that costs associated with the aircrafts &#8210; two Boeing 747s and several Air Force cargo planes &#8211; have not been made available.
> 
> Judicial Watch Obtains Documents Revealing Obama 2013 Africa Trip and Honolulu Vacation Cost Taxpayers $15,885,585.30 for Flight Expenses Alone
> 
> The Obama family 2013-2014 vacation to Honolulu cost $210,877 per hour for travel alone; at 36.9 total hours, the cost to taxpayers for the vacation&#8217;s flight expense was $7,781,361.30
> 
> Obama, Biden Presidents&#8217; Day Weekend Vacations Cost Taxpayers $295,437 According to Records Obtained by Judicial Watch
> 
> President Obama spent the Presidents&#8217; Day Weekend (February 15-18) on a golf trip in West Palm Beach, Florida. First Lady Michelle Obama and her daughters spent the same holiday weekend on a ski trip in Aspen, Colorado. Vice President Biden and his family spent that weekend skiing in Aspen&#8230;
> 
> JW Reveals Obama&#8217;s 2013 Vacations Cost Taxpayers $7,396,531
> 
> Judicial Watch announced today that it has obtained flight expense records from the U.S. Department of the Air Force revealing that President Obama incurred $7,396,531.20 in flight expenses alone for his 2013 vacations to Hawaii and Martha&#8217;s Vineyard and his trip to California to appear on the Jay Leno Show.
> 
> Judicial Watch Obtains Documents Detailing the Cost to Taxpayers for Michelle Obama&#8217;s Family Trip to Africa
> 
> On June 28, 2011, Judicial Watch filed a FOIA request seeking the mission taskings, transportation records, and passenger manifests for Michelle Obama&#8217;s Africa trip. Documents were only provided after Judicial Watch filed suit&#8230;
> 
> Malia Obama Vacations In Mexico With 25 Secret Service Agents
> Keeping with the Obama family&#8217;s penchant for costly vacations, the president&#8217;s 13-year-old daughter enjoyed spring break in a country plagued by so much violence that the State Department has issued travel warnings to discourage Americans from going there.
> 
> Michelle Obama&#8217;s August 2010 Vacation in Spain Cost American Taxpayers $467,585 According to Records Obtained by Judicial Watch
> Judicial Watch obtained documents from the United States Air Force and the United States Secret Service detailing costs associated with Michelle Obama&#8217;s controversial August 2010 vacation to Spain.  According to a Judicial Watch analysis, the records indicate a total combined cost of at least $467,585.
> 
> Michelle Obama&#8217;s Family Ski Trip to Aspen, Colorado Cost Taxpayers at Least $83 Thousand Say Records Obtained by Judicial Watch
> 
> As U.S. taxpayers dish out millions for President Obama&#8217;s lavish Hawaiian vacation crushing year-end statistics reveal unprecedented government debt and a myriad of waste that should outrage all Americans.
> First Family Vacations | Judicial Watch
> 
> Our president vacations a lot &#8212; we&#8217;re talking $44,351,777.12 worth of &#8220;a lot,&#8221; with most expenses charged to the American taxpayer.
> 
> As of March 2014, Obama has spent more time traveling internationally than any other president, taking 31 trips since assuming office in 2009.
> The 119 days spent overseas have cost taxpayers millions of dollars.
> How Many Taxpayer Dollars Obama's Have Spent On Vacations | The Federalist Papers
> 
> 
> 
> Just traveling back and forth to Crawford, Bush cost us about $55 million.
> 
> As always, your hypocrisy is noted and laughed at.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A) Do you consider when you leave your work place that you are going on vacation when you go HOME?
> B) GWB was going home.  Not a vacation spot such as Obama did.  He was working from home.  Not golfing on courses that banned others from playing as Obama did!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care if it's for work or vacation, it still cost us some $55 million so he could travel to Crawford. You realize he could have just stayed in D.C. and saved us $55 million, right?
> 
> Oh, wait.... but you were whining about Obama costing us too much money, not Bush. Sorry to disrupt your ODS logorrhea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Critics of Obama’s annual vacations to Hawaii and Martha’s Vineyard say President George W. Bush – and perhaps Trump – likely saved money because their vacation homes, including Bush’s ranch in Crawford, Texas, were modified one time – some at a cost to taxpayers – and accommodated some of the traveling entourage. At Bush’s ranch, some slept in trailers.
> 
> Read more here: http://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/politics-government/white-house/article123335079.html#storylink=cpy
Click to expand...

Nothing in there indicates the $55 million Bush cost us to travel back and forth to Crawford so many times saved us any money.

And while you busy whining about Obama taking vacations, which all presidents do; you ignore how much money Bush wasted so he could work in Texas instead of D.C.


----------



## Faun

Reasonable said:


> View attachment 118384 Even when the orange cheeto isn't vacationing on weekends he's watching TV all day. As told by one of his staff.
> When he's not watching tv he's doing the work of the people... like yesterday.
> Monster truck Trump.
> What a waste of human flesh!


That's so funny. That's what my kids used to look like when they were 4 and I'd let them spin the wheel and honk the horn while the car was parked.


----------



## sealybobo

healthmyths said:


> Everyone seems to think all "presidential vacations" are equal and how often have we heard "yea but Bush has taken a lot more vacations then Obama"!!!
> 
> But the following FACTS show that Bush spent MORE of his "vacation" days at his HOME or parents home... NOT some expensive hotel etc.
> spending millions of tax payers dollars!
> 
> "It should be noted that no sitting modern president, including President Roosevelt, can ever take &#8220;a vacation.&#8221; Simply being away from the White House does not constitute a vacation. "
> Obama's Vacations? Of Any President, Bush Racked Up the Most | Politic365
> 
> What is the MAJOR,MAJOR difference though between Bush's vacations and Obama?
> Taxpayers pay for MOST of Obama's vacation visits to Ca.,FL. Ireland, Africa, Hawaii,Martha's vineyard,Aspen,et.al. and how many times has Obama been to his home in Chicago?
> 
> He will likely miss the place: According to CBS News White House Correspondent Mark Knoller, today's trip marks Mr. Bush's 149th visit to the presidential retreat.
> The planned three-day stay, during which the president is being joined by family and former and current aides, will bring his total time spent at Camp David to all or part of 487 days.
> 
> Yes, that's 487 days. And Camp David is not even where the president has spent the most time when not at the White House: Knoller reports that Mr. Bush has made 77 visits to his ranch in Crawford during his presidency, and spent all or part of 490 days there. 26 at Kennebunkport, Maine.
> 
> Obama  has made 33 visits to the official Camp David presidential retreat in Maryland, totaling all or part of 84 days.
> (Knoller does not count Camp David trips as &#8220;vacation.&#8221
> 487 Days At Camp David For Bush - CBS News
> 
> So between the Crawford,Texas HOME that GWB owns and Kennebunkport HOME that his Father owns, Bush spent 516 days of the "vacation" days
> ON he and his family's OWNED property... NONE of which required hotel deposits, hotel payments for the Bush Family!
> Remember these VACATION DAYS were to their homes!
> 
> OBAMA???
> Obama begins a nine-day vacation on Martha&#8217;s Vineyard, Mass., where he spent summer vacation in each of the  first three years of his presidency.
> He skipped his annual Vineyard vacation during last year&#8217;s re-election campaign. (Remember.. getting re-elected more important then being President!!!)
> Washington - By The Numbers: Obama's and Bush's Presidential Vacations
> 
> Remember THESE ARE ALL to VACATION SPOTS... All on the tax payer tab for hotels, entertainment, security, food,etc...
> 
> NONE of which would apply to the times GWB spent at Crawford or Kennebunkport... and remember  Bush was working just as Obama said HE WAS working!
> It's just Obama goes to places that COST TAXPAYERS... Bush went to his home or his Dad's home  at NO hotel/lodging,food,entertainment cost to the tax payers!
> 
> Africa vacation..2013
> Judicial Watch Obtains Documents: Secret Service Tab for Obama Family 2013 Africa Trip Cost Taxpayers $2,189,727.60 for Lodging, Entertainment, and Security
> 2014 Palm Springs Key Largo
> Judicial Watch Obtains Records Revealing Obama&#8217;s 2014 Palm Springs and Key Largo Golf Outings Cost Taxpayers $2,952,278 for Flight Expenses Alone
> Records Reveal Obamas&#8217; Ireland Trip Cost Taxpayers $7,921,638.66
> 
> President Obama&#8217;s June 2013 trip to Belfast, Ireland, including a Dublin sightseeing side trip by Michelle Obama, her daughters, and her entourage, cost the taxpayers $7,921,638.66.
> 
> JW Obtains Docs from Secret Service Regarding Security Costs for Obamas&#8217; &#8220;Date Night&#8221; in New York City
> 
> $11,648.17 in security costs related to President Obama&#8217;s &#8220;date night&#8221; with First Lady Michelle Obama on May 30, 2009 in New York City.
> 
> Judicial Watch Obtains Documents Revealing Cost of Barack and Michelle Obama&#8217;s Failed Bid to Bring 2016 Olympics to Chicago
> 
> Expenses for the two-week trip appear to have far exceeded $467,175, in light of the fact that costs associated with the aircrafts &#8210; two Boeing 747s and several Air Force cargo planes &#8211; have not been made available.
> 
> Judicial Watch Obtains Documents Revealing Obama 2013 Africa Trip and Honolulu Vacation Cost Taxpayers $15,885,585.30 for Flight Expenses Alone
> 
> The Obama family 2013-2014 vacation to Honolulu cost $210,877 per hour for travel alone; at 36.9 total hours, the cost to taxpayers for the vacation&#8217;s flight expense was $7,781,361.30
> 
> Obama, Biden Presidents&#8217; Day Weekend Vacations Cost Taxpayers $295,437 According to Records Obtained by Judicial Watch
> 
> President Obama spent the Presidents&#8217; Day Weekend (February 15-18) on a golf trip in West Palm Beach, Florida. First Lady Michelle Obama and her daughters spent the same holiday weekend on a ski trip in Aspen, Colorado. Vice President Biden and his family spent that weekend skiing in Aspen&#8230;
> 
> JW Reveals Obama&#8217;s 2013 Vacations Cost Taxpayers $7,396,531
> 
> Judicial Watch announced today that it has obtained flight expense records from the U.S. Department of the Air Force revealing that President Obama incurred $7,396,531.20 in flight expenses alone for his 2013 vacations to Hawaii and Martha&#8217;s Vineyard and his trip to California to appear on the Jay Leno Show.
> 
> Judicial Watch Obtains Documents Detailing the Cost to Taxpayers for Michelle Obama&#8217;s Family Trip to Africa
> 
> On June 28, 2011, Judicial Watch filed a FOIA request seeking the mission taskings, transportation records, and passenger manifests for Michelle Obama&#8217;s Africa trip. Documents were only provided after Judicial Watch filed suit&#8230;
> 
> Malia Obama Vacations In Mexico With 25 Secret Service Agents
> Keeping with the Obama family&#8217;s penchant for costly vacations, the president&#8217;s 13-year-old daughter enjoyed spring break in a country plagued by so much violence that the State Department has issued travel warnings to discourage Americans from going there.
> 
> Michelle Obama&#8217;s August 2010 Vacation in Spain Cost American Taxpayers $467,585 According to Records Obtained by Judicial Watch
> Judicial Watch obtained documents from the United States Air Force and the United States Secret Service detailing costs associated with Michelle Obama&#8217;s controversial August 2010 vacation to Spain.  According to a Judicial Watch analysis, the records indicate a total combined cost of at least $467,585.
> 
> Michelle Obama&#8217;s Family Ski Trip to Aspen, Colorado Cost Taxpayers at Least $83 Thousand Say Records Obtained by Judicial Watch
> 
> As U.S. taxpayers dish out millions for President Obama&#8217;s lavish Hawaiian vacation crushing year-end statistics reveal unprecedented government debt and a myriad of waste that should outrage all Americans.
> First Family Vacations | Judicial Watch
> 
> Our president vacations a lot &#8212; we&#8217;re talking $44,351,777.12 worth of &#8220;a lot,&#8221; with most expenses charged to the American taxpayer.
> 
> As of March 2014, Obama has spent more time traveling internationally than any other president, taking 31 trips since assuming office in 2009.
> The 119 days spent overseas have cost taxpayers millions of dollars.
> How Many Taxpayer Dollars Obama's Have Spent On Vacations | The Federalist Papers



But but but 

*Trump On Fast Track To Outspend Obama’s Entire Travel Tab In A Single Year*
*He has spent 21 days of his 80-day presidency at his Mar-a-Lago resort in Palm Beach, at an estimated cost of $21.6 million.*

*Trump On Fast Track To Outspend Obama's Entire Travel Tab In A Single Year | The Huffington Post*


----------

